# Advice on hardware testing please.



## michaelrmgreen (Sep 16, 2009)

Yesterday I copied a directory and the included files using Konqueror. The copied files were corrupted. Unfortunately, because I was in a hurry I deleted the files. 

I have tried a number of times to reproduce the corruption effect, with no results.

I'm using FBSD 6.2 and KDE 3.5.4.

Initially I thought it might be a memory issue developing but I tested the system memory using one cycle of Memtest86+ with no errors.

The motherboard is an Intel desktop board.

Any ideas for other tests I could try? T.I.A.


----------



## User23 (Sep 16, 2009)

I would check the filesystem first. Or you already did that?


----------



## michaelrmgreen (Sep 16, 2009)

Do you mean : http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?...ion=0&manpath=FreeBSD+7.2-RELEASE&format=html


----------



## User23 (Sep 17, 2009)

Yes i meant fsck. But i am sorry i read over:


			
				michaelrmgreen said:
			
		

> I have tried a number of times to reproduce the corruption effect, with no results.


----------



## michaelrmgreen (Sep 18, 2009)

fsck doesn't return anything abnormal and I've hunted throught the logs but, again, nothing seems wrong.

I might give memtest86+ another go, letting it run overnight, but after that I'm out of ideas.

Suggestions welcome!


----------

